# Aquabid



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

I was just wondering.
I have read alot on this site about another site called aquabid, i looked it up and wow! i have never seen such beautiful fish.
Now my question is, it seems most of these sellers ship all around the world.
I live in australia and one buyer i was looking at ships from thiland. 
How does the shipping work? I look at the site and wonder.. will i buy the fish and it dies by the time it gets here ect, so was wondering all yalls opnions on the matter. is it safe to buy from that site, knowing where i live ect, how is the stress lvl for a fish being shipping cross seas ect. Please let me know ^.^


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Aquabid is a great site. The breeder ships it from thailand to a transhipper in your country. The transshipper ships it to you. Most breeders have a dead on arrival (DOA) policy. The stress isn't as bad for bettas as it is for other fish, and all the pet store fish were shipped this way so on't feel like your making the fish stressed.


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

What do u mean by tran shipper? (sorry just really curious, never thought people would ship animals ^.^ ) like how long from the time its shipped will it get to you est? like does the tran shipper bring it to your door? thanks for answering aswell,


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

The trans shipper has a license to receive the fish from thailand. The transhipper checks on the fish, then sends it to your house through UPS or another similar service. It takes about two days. One day from thailand to transhipper, one day from trans shipper to you. Hope I helped:-D


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes that helped heaps!!! thank you sooo much! guess i know where im going to get my 2 new bettas for my birthday ^.^


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Just make sure you find out ahead of time the shipping costs. Using a transhipper can get EXPENSIVE in some cases!!!


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

yea i have sent a message to the one here in australia, just waiting on a reply


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

bump.... so if the betta cost $25 US dollars..... how much total if i want a betta from thailand and live in california? anyone done this?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Probably about 60$.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I live in Australia as well, and if you don't want to directly buy a fish from Aquabid but want something of the same quality, the main transhipper Jodi also sells bettas she has imported herself. 

Here's her Youtube channel http://www.youtube.com/user/Fishchick65 and it usually gets updated every month or so. I purchased a pair of white crowntails that had been imported from Thailand, and they arrived in excellent condition. Better yet, I didn't have to wait for them to come out of quarantine because they were already in the country.


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I live in Australia as well, and if you don't want to directly buy a fish from Aquabid but want something of the same quality, the main transhipper Jodi also sells bettas she has imported herself.
> 
> Here's her Youtube channel http://www.youtube.com/user/Fishchick65 and it usually gets updated every month or so. I purchased a pair of white crowntails that had been imported from Thailand, and they arrived in excellent condition. Better yet, I didn't have to wait for them to come out of quarantine because they were already in the country.


Oh wow thanks ill look into that!


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

I am losing my life on aquabid. Very new to betta keeping and am working on my new little veiltail (pics when he lets me take one!) and am not ready for other bettas yet, but they are all so PRETTY! Right now there is a trio of red, white and blue deltas for bid that I think are gorgeous but could not justify bidding on. But it's fun to look and dream...


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

I know what you mean!!! they have some of the most gorgeous green bettas on that site, i been winging to my husband to let me buy one so far he sayes no but i think ill be able to convince him! i just never knew a betta could looks so AMAZING!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

*Question about Aquabid*

Thought i would jump on here.

I need to contact a seller on Aquabid, and I have no idea how. I've registered but it says the process can take 24 hours and the auction is up in about a day. The seller lives about 30 minutes away and I wanted to try and contact him to see if I could pick the fish up and pay in person.

*Sx_yang *

is the seller's name.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

ChelseaK said:


> Thought i would jump on here.
> 
> I need to contact a seller on Aquabid, and I have no idea how. I've registered but it says the process can take 24 hours and the auction is up in about a day. The seller lives about 30 minutes away and I wanted to try and contact him to see if I could pick the fish up and pay in person.
> 
> ...


sure I can contact them for you. what fish is it regarding ect? and what do you want me to ask, just let me know everything you want me to say.:-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Import costs:

Price of fish
$5 shipping to transhipper in your country
$0.60 import costs
$3 handling fee
Shipping costs
$5 box fee

I never pau these fees...Just the shipping from Thailand and $2 handling because I live near a transhipper.


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Import costs:
> 
> Price of fish
> $5 shipping to transhipper in your country
> ...


Lol i soo wish it cost that cheap for australia.... im buying to fish off aquabid, and going to have to fork out 124$ total.. from the seller to my door...


----------



## Sherleelee (Dec 19, 2010)

*Yayyyy just bought these to guys off Aquabid!!!! hope all goes well!*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

:nicefish:They're beautiful!


----------

